# MIkrophon-Eingang Live Verändern



## Vulcanus (1. September 2003)

hi leute, 
ich bin auf der suche nach einem programm, mit dem ich den mikrophon eingang direkt verändern kann, ohne vorher aufnehmen zu müssen.
d.h. ich möchte ins microphon sprechen, und gleichzeitig das veränderte ergebniss hören.
vieleicht kennt irgendwer so ein programm

p.s.: am besten wäre natürlich freeware.

vielen dank im voraus
mfg


----------



## AKM<2b> (8. September 2003)

Du solltest mal nach "Vocoder" Software suchen.

Also ich kenn da z.B. den Orange Vocoder den es z.b als VST Plugin gibt. kostet aber geld. Und ich bin mir auch nicht sicher ob der das "on the fly" packt . aber ich denke mal schon ... 

2b


----------



## since (19. September 2003)

probiers ihn mal hier zu bekommen, keine garantie ob die url ...

//Mod-Comment: Ich denke kaum, dass das die offizielle Demo Version war auf einem IP-Only FTP, der nicht mehr zu erreichen ist.


----------

